# Triathlon



## Muzza (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Chaps, not sure if you'll be able to help me, i got bored of the gym, i'm naturally a ten stone weekling however i can run pretty darn well. I got bored of just running so I've got into Triathlons, and tbh they're the bollox fun.

At the moment i swim 2.2 miles on a saturday morning in a smelly lake, cycle 20 miles mid week, cycle 50 miles on a Sunday, two 8 mile runs and one interval training session, problem is i'm starting to get really fooked.

I've got a race in two weekends time, i'm currently not using any supplements could someone offer some advice as to what i should try, i do not want to bulk up at all

Thanks


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

Is definitely be taking extreme nutrition build & recover for a recovery drink after your training. Not the best to give you advise but I'd say taking liquid supps before events could perhaps give you a stitch?

Check out extremenutrition.co.uk

They do extreme extreme carbs - making sure your fuelled sufficiently

Pro-6 is a slow release of 7 protien sources - again ensuring your fuelled up.

Krevolution - a blend of creatine.

See what others recommend but that's perhaps along the lines where I'd assume you'd start.


----------



## Muzza (Apr 18, 2013)

I'veOTE=Munro83;377356]Is definitely be taking extreme nutrition build & recover for a recovery drink after your training. Not the best to give you advise but I'd say taking liquid supps before events could perhaps give you a stitch?

Check out extremenutrition.co.uk

They do extreme extreme carbs - making sure your fuelled sufficiently

Pro-6 is a slow release of 7 protien sources - again ensuring your fuelled up.

Krevolution - a blend of creatine.

See what others recommend but that's perhaps along the lines where I'd assume you'd start.

I've got a bottle of unopened krevolution tablets in the cupboard, I wasn't sure whether they'd aid endurance sport

I was thinking maybe some pro 6

Thanks for taking the time to answer


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

If you don't eat in excess you won't 'bulk up'.

Creatine has uses in endurance sport, you are doing intervals.

Build and recover is quite good around training, I've started using it before and find it's really good for getting a bit of protein plus carbs in to train.


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

lancashirerose said:


> If you don't eat in excess you won't 'bulk up'.
> 
> Creatine has uses in endurance sport, you are doing intervals.
> 
> Build and recover is quite good around training, I've started using it before and find it's really good for getting a bit of protein plus carbs in to train.


This&#8230;

You're going to need to up your calorie intake and choose foods which release energy to help give you boosts at different times during your race.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, you need load on carbs for a few days before the event, I thought that was common knowledge in endurance sport circles?

Lots of complex carbs like pasta, oats, potato or the like to fill you with sustained energy


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Max said:


> Yes, you need load on carbs for a few days before the event, I thought that was common knowledge in endurance sport circles?
> 
> Lots of complex carbs like pasta, oats, potato or the like to fill you with sustained energy


Depends how long the race is, some triathlons are shortish up to one hour in total. Carb loading as far as I've red is surplus to requirements for anything up to the equivalent of running a half-marathon so probably not required for a sprint or entry level event.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Max said:


> Yes, you need load on carbs for a few days before the event, I thought that was common knowledge in endurance sport circles?
> 
> Lots of complex carbs like pasta, oats, potato or the like to fill you with sustained energy


Depends how long the race is, some triathlons are shortish up to one hour in total. Carb loading as far as I've red is surplus to requirements for anything up to the equivalent of running a half-marathon so probably not required for a sprint or entry level event.


----------



## Muzza (Apr 18, 2013)

Its an olympic distance, 1500m swim, 47k bike, 10k run. I expect to complete it in just under 3 hours. I do carb load and taper my training the week before


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

hmm too much swimming&#8230;

Shark Attacks Swimmer in Manhattan Beach on 4th of July Weekend | The Inertia


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Good on ya Muzza, I need to start paying more attention to my fitness, I always enjoyed cycling so will most probably return to that to get me a bit fitter.


----------



## Muzza (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Chaps, I completed this in 2hr 41, with a 42 min 10k run at the end which I was pleased with. Came 61/110 participants which was okay for a first attempt


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Well done Muzza, triathalon is one of the toughest sports around. I wish I had the fitness levels for stuff like this.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a decent 10k time with or without the swim and cycle first!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey that post posted first time, and I could see it without having to refresh the page.

Have you done something to the forum Doug?


----------

